# Briggs and Stratton 92902 parts



## nolen01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a Snapper lawn mower with a Briggs and Stratton 92902 engine which was made in 1968.I have been told by a lawn mower repair shop that B&S does not sell parts for this model. I need a magneto and points and condenser. Does any one know where I can buy these items?The code was hard to read but looked like 6802.

JN


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, you can get a new magnetron ignition coil for it part number 496914. You will not need to use the points and condenser with this coil, just snip the wire going to the points, plug the kill switch wire into the new coil assembly and set the air gap, and you are good to go. 

If you want, standard coil that works with points is available after market, but they cost as much as a solid state unit, and points and condenser add extra expense as well.

Most all parts are still available for your engine...


----------



## nolen01 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Magnetron 496114*

I have been unable to find the magnetron 496114. Where did you find it?

JN


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

nolen01 said:


> I have been unable to find the magnetron 496114. Where did you find it?
> 
> JN


The part number is *496914* not 496114. 

What do you mean where did I find it? 

Do you mean where can you purchase one?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/searchdb_more_info.cfm?part_num=440409&format=site_search


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*793281*

I screwed up, the magnetron part number for your engine is 793281, the number I previously posted is the coil for the points and condenser set up.

The OEM part from Briggs is actually less expensive then the after market Stens item justin listed.


----------



## nolen01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you very much for the info about the 793281 magnetron. I was told that my lawn mower was too old and B&S didn't make parts for it. I ordered the part and installed it. The 40 year old lawn mower now works great.

J Nolen


----------

